# Old Home Depot Trucks



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen a lot of contractors running around in what appears to be those old Home Depot rental trucks. You know, the ones that sit out front and say "Rent me hourly at the Home Depot, $19.95 for the first 75 minutes" or something like that on them.

The ones around here are 2wd F-350 SRW with a white cab and stainless steel flatbed. I was thinking one would make a great salt truck and was trying to figure out where you can buy them / how much they want for them. Obvisously they must be sold once they get to be a few years old. 

I looked all over the HD website and couldn't find anything.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

find out what dealer is replacing them. most likely they just trade them then go to auction then end up on some no name car lot for sale. i see news ones all the time at my ford dealer they must of won the bid to supply eastern ma with them.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

They all go to the auto auction. Probably manheim auto auction.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I worked for Depot Ryder would service them and supply them. Should have a Ryder sticker in it. Why not call there head office it's in Georgia.


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

have you ever rented a car/truck and been nice to it? People around here rent them for the day (like $80) and run it hard


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are only going short distances and hardly load them to there max.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yup check local used car dealers they buy them from the dealers, I always wanted one for the box lol

My neighbor bought one I tried to get the box off but that's why he wanted it too


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

willshome;1577715 said:


> have you ever rented a car/truck and been nice to it? People around here rent them for the day (like $80) and run it hard


I think most people drive rentals the way they drive anything else...neither caring nor abusing, just using it as an appliance.


----------



## Hawkeyestoob (Jan 7, 2013)

I have to admit that when I first read your post title I was thinking Old Home as in bread trucks! I had a mental image of a nice panel truck with a plow attached.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I know of 2 in my area, (Kalamazoo Mi) One at a local Ford Dealer (Seelye Wright)(recent trade in) and another that a local landscaper owns. I also want that bed.


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

My uncle bought an 08 this summer, decent miles. The hinged drop sides are really nice on the body. Even has load sense linkage on the rear suspension... the horn blows when you put too much weight in it.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Couple for sale around here for 16k... 08 models with 50k on them.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Hawkeyestoob;1578007 said:


> I have to admit that when I first read your post title I was thinking Old Home as in bread trucks! I had a mental image of a nice panel truck with a plow attached.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.


I have a picture of one with a plow on it I found on Google but I don't know how to upload it


----------

